# Twin Turbo 350Z Race In GT Class...



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

Nissan Motorsports International has officially unveiled the racing 350Z that will compete in the GT-500 class of the Japanese GT Championship (JGTC). The new, wide-body Z replaces the Skyline GT-R 2003 season winner and uses a twin turbocharged 3.0-liter V6 pushing out an amazing 520 lb-ft at 4000 rpm and 465 hp at 5600 rpm, which is well within the 500-hp limit for the GT-500 class. The official Nissan factory team will run two cars, while the private Calsonic/Impul sponsored team will have one. The Hasemi Motorsport team will also run a single car. The Z is well represented in the lower GT-300 class (300-hp limit) as well, with another two cars. 








Can A turbo or twin turbo be on the way for consumers from Nissan. If not, hopefully Nissan and Nismo will offer all the parts to us consumers. 

C1 Bender


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

:thumbup: ownz


----------

